# Buymore1



## Buymore1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am selling many of the guns I have in my collection, one of them a Beretta 950 .25 cal. I am curious if someone could clarify something for me. Of course there are many posted on various gun sale sites but mine is unfixed, original box and papers and includes the import stamp from 1959 when it came to USA. Does this particular gun have any additional value associated within it to Beretta collectors? Comments and feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Since it is that old, it will garner more $$'s due to it's age, that it's unfired, and it has the box and paperwork. 

I'm a big Beretta fan, but I'm not an expert. You might consider taking it to a few local gun shops in your area. Prices do vary, and a couple of dealers should be able to more or less, get you into a ballpark value. 

I'm going to throw out a value of $500.00 or so. If you plan on selling it, beware of the same dealers that might give you an idea as to it's worth. Most dealers will offer you 50% or less, of it's worth. 

Good luck and please report back once you get an idea of it's value.


----------

